# تعمل إيه عشان تصحح الموقف دا ؟



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

إذا كلمتك فتاة ( زميلة لك في عملك ) بس أنت مش متعود تتكلم مع فتيات خاالص , وعشان كدا خجلت و ارتبكت جدا ومش عرفت تتكلم ولا كلمة معها أو ترد عليها أو تجاوبها على سؤالها , و بعد ما رجعت لبيتك ندمت و تضايقت من نفسك جدا لأنك كسرت بخاطرها ومردتش عليها ولأنك ارتبكت وضعفت ثقتك بنفسك , تعمل إيه عشان تصحح موقفك ؟
:t19:


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2012)

تانى يوم اعتذر ووضحلها سبب ربكتك وخجلك ووقتها مش هتضايق


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> إذا كلمتك فتاة ( زميلة لك في عملك ) بس أنت مش متعود تتكلم مع فتيات خاالص , وعشان كدا خجلت و ارتبكت جدا ومش عرفت تتكلم ولا كلمة معها أو ترد عليها أو تجاوبها على سؤالها
> :t19:



*خجلت وارتبكت :thnk0001:*

*اديها رقمي طيب* :new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهو في شاب في الزمن دا وعصر التكنولوجيا والنت

مش بيعرف يكلم بنات ويرتبك لما بنت تكلمه او تساله ؟

امال ايام الدراسه كام بيعمل ايه مع زمايله ولا مكنش ليه زمايل بنات

اتعين في شركه ازاي لما هو مش بيعرف يرد علي بنت
رجاله ايه دي وفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


علي العموم
الموقف بسيط
يروح يعتذر ليها ويقولها اي مبرر يخرج بيه نفسه بقي
كان مشغول او مش مركز تعبان كدا يعني


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهو في شاب في الزمن دا وعصر التكنولوجيا والنت
> 
> مش بيعرف يكلم بنات ويرتبك لما بنت تكلمه او تساله ؟
> ...


أنا بتكلم عن نفسي , شايفة بقى أديش أنا متخلف :t19: ؟!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

_اكيد هي فسرت الموقف ع انو خجل وهتكبر ف نظرها ده لو هي من النوع الخجول وبتحب الشاب اللي بيخجل مع ان النوع ده مش مطلوب كتير
يبقى يسترجل ويشرب بريل وتاني يوم يروح يكلمها  ويصلح الموقف_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه
يا جدعان ركزوا الراجل بيتكلم عن نفسو

واحدة تقول متخلف
والتانية تقولو استرجل

امسح فيا انا الكلام دة ياعم تيكر ، البنات هنا مبتشوفش بليل 
*


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _اكيد هي فسرت الموقف ع انو خجل وهتكبر ف نظرها ده لو هي من النوع الخجول وبتحب الشاب اللي بيخجل مع ان النوع ده مش مطلوب كتير
> يبقى يسترجل ويشرب بريل وتاني يوم يروح يكلمها  ويصلح الموقف_​


يعني برأيك أعتذر ولا لأ ؟


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *خجلت وارتبكت :thnk0001:*
> 
> *اديها رقمي طيب* :new6:


يا عم , بقولك خجلت و ارتبكت عشان هي سألتني سؤال بكلمتين بس ! يعني برأيك حيكون معايا رقم هاتفها أو جوالها ؟ :new6:!!
معايا إيميلها , ينفع ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> يعني برأيك أعتذر ولا لأ ؟


سووووووووووووووري مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع عنك وانا كنت بهزر بس
انت مش غلطت فيها عشان تعتذر
بس ممكن تصلح موقفك وتروح تكلمها تاني انت وتبتدي الكلام معاها .. وبعد كده اشرحللها الموقف اللي حصل
مش  ينفع تعتذر من مفيش ..بس هو ممكن يكون تصحيح منك للموقف  بس


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> يا جدعان ركزوا الراجل بيتكلم عن نفسو
> 
> واحدة تقول متخلف
> ...



خلاص ولا يهمك .. إعفاء عن الكل ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> يا عم , بقولك خجلت و ارتبكت عشان هي سألتني سؤال بكلمتين بس ! يعني برأيك حيكون معايا رقم هاتفها أو جوالها ؟ :new6:!!
> معايا إيميلها , ينفع ؟


*
ماهو للأسف انا مش بتاع ايميلات 

ظبط انت الاداء بس ، ولما تجيب الرقم ، متنساش اخوك* :new6:


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سووووووووووووووري مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع عنك وانا كنت بهزر بس
> انت مش غلطت فيها عشان تعتذر
> بس ممكن تصلح موقفك وتروح تكلمها تاني انت وتبتدي الكلام معاها .. وبعد كده اشرحللها الموقف اللي حصل
> مش  ينفع تعتذر من مفيش ..بس هو ممكن يكون تصحيح منك للموقف  بس


thanks 
رأي جميل


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> ماهو للأسف انا مش بتاع ايميلات
> 
> ظبط انت الاداء بس ، ولما تجيب الرقم ، متنساش اخوك* :new6:


مهو أنا لما جيب رقمها معدش بتعرف عليك ياخي :new6: :smil15:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> مهو أنا لما جيب رقمها معدش بتعرف عليك ياخي :new6: :smil15:



*كدة انت مش تمام بأة
ومتمسحش حاجة فيا
هجوم يابنات :new6:*


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2012)

هو ايه السؤال وانا اقولك تعمل ايه بالظبط


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو ايه السؤال وانا اقولك تعمل ايه بالظبط



*واحد حلبة يابني انت وهو لعمك اوسي نو

اهدى ياباشا كدة ونجيبلك الرد دليفري*


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كدة انت مش تمام بأة
> ومتمسحش حاجة فيا
> هجوم يابنات :new6:*


ول ول ..!!
خلااااص , أعطيك رقمها و عنوان بيتها كمان , بس ارجعوا للدفاع ربنا يستر عليك :fun_lol:


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو ايه السؤال وانا اقولك تعمل ايه بالظبط





> تعمل إيه عشان تصحح موقفك ؟


والموقف مكتوب بأول مشاركة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> ول ول ..!!
> خلااااص , أعطيك رقمها و عنوان بيتها كمان , بس ارجعوا للدفاع ربنا يستر عليك :fun_lol:



*كدة انت حبيبي
هات رقمها ف الخاص بأة عشان منجرسهاش
وبسرعة الله يخليك :new6:*


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *واحد حلبة يابني انت وهو لعمك اوسي نو
> 
> اهدى ياباشا كدة ونجيبلك الرد دليفري*


:love45:
خليها قرفة بالجنزبيل باللبن


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> والموقف مكتوب بأول مشاركة بهذا الموضوع


بس السؤال مش مكتوب
ولا مكتوب نوعه 
ماهو ممكن تكون بتسئل 
تشرب حاجة 
هجيب دليفرى اطلبلك معايا 
الفايل ده مكانه فين 
فين السؤال


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> :love45:
> خليها قرفة بالجنزبيل باللبن



*حاضر يا صحبي
بس بلاش بوس والنبي
زهقت* :new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> أنا بتكلم عن نفسي , شايفة بقى أديش أنا متخلف :t19: ؟!!



يا استاذي انا ما قولتش كدا
وكمان انا ما اخدتش الموضوع عليك شخصيا
انت طرحت سؤال وانا جاوبت عليه
بدون ما احدد مين صاحب المشكله دي


وع العموم بعتذر :smile01
بس برده مستغربه التصرف :thnk0001:


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كدة انت حبيبي
> هات رقمها ف الخاص بأة عشان منجرسهاش
> وبسرعة الله يخليك :new6:*


حتكلمها بإيه طيب ؟
أكيد حتعتذر منها نيابة عني , مش صحيح ؟ :new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> حتكلمها بإيه طيب ؟
> أكيد حتعتذر منها نيابة عني , مش صحيح ؟ :new6:


*
أعتذر ؟؟؟
كيرلس يعتذر !!!!

طيب انا هقفل بأة عشان منغلطش ف بعض ، وكدة حلو اوي* :new6:


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بس السؤال مش مكتوب
> ولا مكتوب نوعه
> ماهو ممكن تكون بتسئل
> تشرب حاجة
> ...


يبدو أنو احنا توهناك بردودنا :fun_lol:
حاضر يا باشا , 
دا رابط السؤال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205607
وإذا مفتحش , قولي عشان أحاول بطريقة تانية


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> أعتذر ؟؟؟
> كيرلس يعتذر !!!!
> 
> طيب انا هقفل بأة عشان منغلطش ف بعض ، وكدة حلو اوي* :new6:


عملت زينة العقل يا كيرلس عشان ميتقلبش الموضوع دا لماتش مصارعة :new6:


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

> يا استاذي انا ما قولتش كدا
> وكمان انا ما اخدتش الموضوع عليك شخصيا


شكرا 
أعتذر لأني أخطأت الفهم 




> انت طرحت سؤال وانا جاوبت عليه
> بدون ما احدد مين صاحب المشكله دي


 Thanks very much



> وع العموم بعتذر


وأنا كمان عشان أخطأت الفهم ,
صرنا اتنين :smile02




> بس برده مستغربه التصرف


شي طبيعي , ومعاكي كامل الحق , لأنو أنا نفسي برده مستغرب أكتر منك , معرفتش بصراحة ليه تكبلت ومردتش عالمخلوقة !!


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2012)

ضرورى تدور عليها وتشرحلها موقفك وتعتزر لوهى اديقة
ده هيكون كويس جدااا
حتى لو هى مش مدايقة كفايا انك ارتحت نفسيا وصححة موقفك قدامها وقدام نفسك​


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> ضرورى تدور عليها وتشرحلها موقفك وتعتزر لوهى اديقة
> ده هيكون كويس جدااا
> حتى لو هى مش مدايقة كفايا انك ارتحت نفسيا وصححة موقفك قدامها وقدام نفسك​


ردك ممتاز أخي الحبيب , وأنا دا يلي رح حاول أعملو ..
شكرا لك بجد


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تانى يوم اعتذر ووضحلها سبب ربكتك وخجلك ووقتها مش هتضايق


وأنا دا يلي رح حاول أعملو ,.
شكرا جزيلا لردك 
وآسف لأني مش شفت ردك إلا بالأخير , يمكن ارتبكت و خجلت و مش عرفت رد عليكي كمان :fun_lol:


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

*عزيزي .... يبدو أنني لستُ الخائب الوحيد في هذه الحياة 

لا أستطيع أن أنصحك ، لأنك لو قرأت هذه القصة ، ستعرف أنك ستخسر كثيراً لو بقيت تتبع هذا الإرتباك .. 

مع أنني بالعادة لا أرتبك إلّا لمن أكن لها مشاعر خاصة جداً ... يبدو أنك مغروم فيها للمخلوقة  اعترف 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176578*



>


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

> * يبدو أنك مغروم فيها للمخلوقة  اعترف*


بذمتي , كأنك قاعد بقلبي يا رجل 
بجد , إيه عرفك ؟
وبعدين , إذا كنت مغروم بيها دا بيجعلني ارتبك و أخجل و أتكبل ؟!!!


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> بذمتي , كأنك قاعد بقلبي يا رجل
> بجد , إيه عرفك ؟
> وبعدين , إذا كنت مغروم بيها دا بيجعلني ارتبك و أخجل و أتكبل ؟!!!



لأنو خيبتي متل خيبتك  بس مش عارف شو أحكيلك لكن أعتقد إنو نعم ، هيك فيه ناس بتتكبل قدام يالي بتكون بجد غير ومميزة ... يا زلمة ابعت الها مسج ، أحسن طريقة تبعت مسج ، وتحكي تلفون ... بتكون الإرباك أقل


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2012)

واضح انك جاى تهذر 
وانا مش فاضى بصراحة


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2012)

ولا يهمك كلنا فى اول حياتنا الاجتماعية كنا بنعمل كدة واكتر
هى هتنسى الموضوع ده وهتعديه
روح تانى يوم صبح عليها وافتح اى موضوع كلمها وقولها سورى على تصرفى امبارح معاكى كان قلة ذوق مكنش قصدى ...بس هى هتقدر اعتذارك ...انت مع الوقت هتتعود وهتبق ذوق
محدش بيتعلم ببلاش


----------



## menasonjesus (1 مارس 2012)

بص هوه من وجهة نظري لو انت طبيعتك كده مع كل البنات لانك مش بتتعامل كتير مع البنات او انك بتقول انك مش متعود تتعامل مع بنات يبقي مكنش هيفرق  معاك ازا كانت زعلت او لا الا اذاااااااااااااااااااا بقي البنت دي بتفرق معاك وانك حاسس بالذنب انك احرجتها يبقي تاني يوم علي طول تصلح موقفك بطريقه لذيذه كده واتكلم كلمتين زي الفل ولو عادي مش هاتفرق معاك وانت البنت زيها زي اي بنت وده اسلوبك يبقي مكنتش تيجي لغاية هنا وتقول اعمل ايه واضح انك ......
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

*هو انت اتلخبطت وارتبكت واتكسفت؟!
تيجى نعمل بدل
يعنى انا ابقى انت وانت تبقى انا
يعنى انا وانت اتنين فى اتنين يساوى اتنين 
ايه رأيك؟
*


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (4 مارس 2012)

*اولا تروح تصبح عليها او تمسى عليها حسب الوقت و تقولها اى حاجة عن الموقف اللى فات زى مثلا أنا كنت متضايق شوية و معرفتش اتكلم معاكى كان فى موضوع مضايقنى برة الشغل و بلاش تقولها انك ارتبكت دى خاااالص يستحسن.

و تكون مرتب من قبل ما تروح لها الموضوع اللى هتتكلم عنه او فيه و تحاول تكون مرتب الكلام فى دماغك و لو حادت هى عن الموضوع حاول انت ترجع له تانى عشان تبان انك وحشششششش كاسر ده حقيقى و على فكرة كلنا ممكن نرتبك انا احيانا بتحصل معايا و مع بنات وارد جدا و مع رجال مثلا فى العمل و انا عارف انهم اعلى منى فى الوظيفة او المكانة الوطيفية او حتى اى عميل عادى و خاصة لو عنده مشكلة و خاصة لو بنت طبيعى احيانا برتبك امامهم بس بتغلب على الكلام ده بانى برتب الكلام فى دماغى و بعرف حقول ايه كويس و بتكلم بصوت واضح و بدون تلعثم و كلى ثقة فى نفسى.
فأنت كلمها و اعتذر لها لأى سبب و ابدأ اتكلم معاها و صدقنى هى مش هتاكلك و ابقى طمننا عليك.
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

*اذهب عادى اخى و صبح عليها ....*
* بدون اعتزار و بدون فتح  كلام عن ماحدث ..تكلم عادى و هى هتفهم *
* الرب معك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه**امسح فيا انا الكلام دة ياعم تيكر ، البنات هنا مبتشوفش بليل *


*ههههههههه*
*ولا بالنهار وحياتك ...ههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

سيبك منها وكبر دماغك خليك خجول و فى حالك احسن​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2012)

اناا هكتفي برئي الناس دي كلهاا
ومش هقول حاجة عشان مش عندي حاجة اقولهاا اصلاً :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

*خد بقى يابنى كلام الخبرة وسيبك م اللى فات ده كله *
*( أنا عارف أنى هنضرب ف الآخر من ((ناس)) هنا ... لكن ما علينا ...*
*واضح طبعا من كلامك أن البنية زميلتك دى عليها العين ( يعنى أنت مُعجب بيها ) بطريقة ما ...*
*وواضح أنها هى اللى بدأت بفتح حديث معاك - يبقى مؤكد أكيد أنها (هرشتك ) ...*
*تسألنى يعنى أية "هرشتك" ..يعنى عنيك فضحتك أو تصرف منك بدر فضح حقيقة مشاعرك ناحيتها ...*
*يبقى قدامنا حل م الأتنين :*
*إما هى بتلاعبك أو بتشجعك ...*
*لو هى بتلاعبك وحسيت انك أحرجتها فأنت غلطان لأنك أنت اللى أتحرجت مش هى*
*وده دليل كلامك أهوه :*


The Undertaker قال:


> , وعشان كدا خجلت و ارتبكت جدا ومش عرفت تتكلم ولا كلمة معها أو ترد عليها أو تجاوبها *على سؤالها ,*


 
*يتوقف هنا ياحبيب قلبى عن نوع السؤال اللى هى سألته (!!!)*
*قالت لك أية ؟؟ - *
*يعنى سؤال شغل عادى ؟ *
*قالت لك هات موبايلك ؟*
*قالت لك انت ساكن فين ؟*
*قالت لك أنت بتروح على طول بعد الشغل ؟ *
*قالت لك هات عنيك تسرح فى دنيتهم عينيا ؟؟*
*أية هو السؤال علشان أقدر أفيدك ؟؟*


> و بعد ما رجعت لبيتك ندمت و تضايقت من نفسك جدا لأنك كسرت بخاطرها ومردتش عليها


*يبقى عايزين السؤال اللى هى سألته لك ...علشان نحدد اذا كنت كسرت بخاطرها والا لأ ؟*
*ولو كانت البنية حلوة ...يبقى أنت اللى عايز كسر دماغك ...هههههههههه*


> ولأنك ارتبكت وضعفت ثقتك بنفسك


*ولا ترتبك ولا حاجة ...آخرتها أية يعنى اللى هيحصل ؟؟*
*بص ياسيدى ...مبدئياً يعنى ..فى البريك تسحب كرسى مع أتنين نسكافية باللبن وسكر خفيف (!!)*
*( خد بالك كل كل البنات بتشرب النسكافية سكر قليل - يعنى ملعقة أو كيس صغير واحد ) *
*(( رهااااااااان )) ؟؟؟؟*
*وتسحب الكرسى فى مواجهتها ( مش جنبها عشان ماتتلطش قلم على وشك ) ..هههههههههه*
*وعشان كمان مش حد يلاحظ أنك غشيم وأول مرة تقعد مع بنات ...*
*حط قدامها النسكافية وقلها أنا جبتهولك سكر خفيف زى ما بتحبيه ...*
*( أنسى بقى بعد الجملة دى ) *
*لأنها أكيد مؤكد هتسألك السؤال الوحيد المتوفر فى هذه الحالة :*
*وعرفت منين يا أندرتيكر ؟؟؟؟*
*أوعى تقولها (عبود) قال لى ...ههههههه *
*قولها رد مفحم قاطع باتر وهو ( أنا عارف وخلاص ) ...*
*وسيبها هى بقى تفكر وتترجم زى ما هى عايزة ....وربنا يسهل لك بالباقى بقى*
*دى كانت الحصة الأولى ...يُتبع باقى الحصص *
*هههههههه ( إن شاء الله ) ...*


> , تعمل إيه عشان تصحح موقفك ؟


*أعمل بقى اللى قلت لك عليه الأول وقلنا النتيجة ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( خد بالك كل كل البنات بتشرب النسكافية سكر قليل - يعنى ملعقة أو كيس صغير واحد ) *
> *(( رهااااااااان )) ؟؟؟؟*


*رهان وعلى اللى انت عاوزه
اعرف بنتين بيشربوالنسكافيه من غير سكر
واعرف 3 بيشربو النسكافيه سكر زباله ( زياده ) اخر حاجه 
نتقابل امتى عشان نقعد مع ال5 موزز
وتدفع الرهان وحق النسكافيه ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رهان وعلى اللى انت عاوزه*
> *اعرف بنتين بيشربوالنسكافيه من غير سكر*
> *واعرف 3 بيشربو النسكافيه سكر زباله ( زياده ) اخر حاجه *
> *نتقابل امتى عشان نقعد مع ال5 موزز*
> *وتدفع الرهان وحق النسكافيه ؟*


*هههههههه رهان وحق النسكافية وبس ؟؟؟*
*عشا وحياتك ...ولو ( Day Use) فى السخنة أوكية ...*
*بس مش ملاحظ أن خمس مُزز كتير شوية ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههه رهان وحق النسكافية وبس ؟؟؟*
> *عشا وحياتك ...ولو ( Day Use) فى السخنة أوكية ...*
> *بس مش ملاحظ أن خمس مُزز كتير شوية ؟؟*


*كتير ازاى ؟ هههههه
حد قالك انى هتجوزهم  :new6:
دول اصتيقاء يعلم الله*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كتير ازاى ؟ هههههه*
> *حد قالك انى هتجوزهم :new6:*
> *دول اصتيقاء يعلم الله*


*ويعلم الله انى هنطرد أنا وأنت من المنتدى لترويجنا للفجور والعياذ بالله ...*
*وكمان مش فيه نية جواز ؟؟؟*
*أعوذ بالله ..*
*أقول قولى هذا وأستغفر الله لى ولك ...*
*قوم الى المُزز يرحمكم الله ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

*



يبقى عايزين السؤال اللى هى سألته لك ...علشان نحدد اذا كنت كسرت بخاطرها والا لأ ؟
ولو كانت البنية حلوة ...يبقى أنت اللى عايز كسر دماغك ...هههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
:new6:*   :new6:   :new6:   :new6:   :new6:   :new6:*
*  يا خبره ... حتى دى فيها دروس خصوصيه هههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> :new6:* :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6:*
> *يا خبره ... حتى دى فيها دروس خصوصيه هههههههههه*


*آدى واحدة جت أهى ...*
*بذمتك بتشربى النسكافية سكره أزاى ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آدى واحدة جت أهى ...*
> *بذمتك بتشربى النسكافية سكره أزاى ؟؟؟*


 
 معقوله يعنى اجى اعدل على مثتر عبود الخبره هههههههههههههههههه
  كوب النسكافيه فى يدى  استنا كدا لما  اخد بق ممممم
 تصدق طلع سكر قليل ملعقه ممسوحه على الاخر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معقوله يعنى اجى اعدل على مثتر عبود الخبره هههههههههههههههههه
> كوب النسكافيه فى يدى استنا كدا لما اخد بق ممممم
> تصدق طلع سكر قليل ملعقه ممسوحه على الاخر


*ههههههههههه*
*أيدك ع الرهان ياموووون*
*تيجى نعمل توبيك منفصل عن السكر فى النسكافية ؟؟؟*
*هههههههه*
*سيبنا من أندتيكر ودخلنا ع النسكافية والسكر والخمس موزز*
*معلش يا صاحبى ...هو مينا كدة كل ما يخش موضوع يقلبه ..*
*ياللا يابنات همتكم معانا ...*
*أنا صح والا مينا اللى صح ؟؟؟*
*رايح مشوار أرجع ألاقى الردود ...*
*وألاقى أندرتيكر نال المراد ....*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رهان وعلى اللى انت عاوزه
> اعرف بنتين بيشربوالنسكافيه من غير سكر
> واعرف 3 بيشربو النسكافيه سكر زباله ( زياده ) اخر حاجه
> نتقابل امتى عشان نقعد مع ال5 موزز
> وتدفع الرهان وحق النسكافيه ؟*


ايون انا بقول لكابو 5 سكر فى حاجة :ranting:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايون انا بقول لكابو 5 سكر فى حاجة :ranting:


*ياللا ياعم مينا ...وقعت فى شر أعمالك أهوه ....*
*بالشفا مع سيادة النائب ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياللا ياعم مينا ...وقعت فى شر أعمالك أهوه ....*
> *بالشفا مع سيادة النائب ....*




*حق الرهان والنسكافيه يعمنا 
انت قولت كل البناااااااااااااااااااااااات
وسيادة النائب هنشوفها بحاجه بعد ما نقفشو حق الرهان *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خد بقى يابنى كلام الخبرة وسيبك م اللى فات ده كله *
> *( أنا عارف أنى هنضرب ف الآخر من ((ناس)) هنا ... لكن ما علينا ...*
> *واضح طبعا من كلامك أن البنية زميلتك دى عليها العين ( يعنى أنت مُعجب بيها ) بطريقة ما ...*
> *وواضح أنها هى اللى بدأت بفتح حديث معاك - يبقى مؤكد أكيد أنها (هرشتك ) ...*
> ...



كل دا انت عرفته لوحدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فعلا انت خبره ولازم نستفيد منهم 

انا هاعمل اعمل موضوع للمشاكل العاطفيه 
وانت هاتبقي المرشد ليهم
ههههههههههههه
وربنا يستر بقي لو حد جرب كلامك :smil12:


----------



## be believer (5 مارس 2012)

بصراحة , السؤال يلي سألتني ياه هو سؤال صغير جدا و بسيط وهو :
شو في ؟؟ ( بالفصحى , ماذا يحدث؟؟ ) ..
أي : what is up ??

لأنو وضع القاعة بكليتنا وقتها كان مكركب , و الطلاب داخلين خارجين ..
فدا هو السؤال بس كدا


----------



## be believer (5 مارس 2012)

يلا يا عبود , ورينا تحليلك D:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 مارس 2012)

*موضوع مثير للإهتمام فعلا ...
انا فعلا لا أفهم كيف الشاب "يتلخبط" عندما تُكلمة بنت ...
ما السبب ؟ هل هي بعبع مثلا ؟ لا أعتقد ان هذا الخجل مُبرر من قبل الشاب و ينبع من مُشكلة ثقتة بنفسة اما عن ماذا يفعل في موقف كهذا : يذهب اليوم التالي للبنت و يُحاول فتح موضوع معها و إن أمكن يدعوها لشرب الشاي أو القهوة .
هذا كاف لإستعادة ثقتة بنفسة .... *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> بصراحة , السؤال يلي سألتني ياه هو سؤال صغير جدا و بسيط وهو :
> شو في ؟؟ ( بالفصحى , ماذا يحدث؟؟ ) ..
> أي : what is up ??
> 
> ...



قالتلك شو في ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اممممممممممممممم
السؤال مش تبع اللسته اللي عبود نزلها دي

استني بقي لما يجي ينزل لسته بمشروبات جديده
:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## be believer (5 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> قالتلك شو في ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اممممممممممممممم
> السؤال مش تبع اللسته اللي عبود نزلها دي
> ...



بالانتظار ( ضيمو ظيل ) :smil12::t33:..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...
ياعمنا هى قاعة دراسة والا زميلة عمل ؟؟؟
*لأنها تفرق كتير قوى ..!!*
فهمان عليا كييف والا مش فهمان ؟؟؟
قالت لك شو فى ؟؟؟
شو فى فى اية بالظبط ...أو أية اللى بيحصل فى أية ؟؟؟؟
يعنى كنت داخل خناقة وهى بتسألك شو فى ؟
والا مكشر وهى بتسأل شو في ؟؟ ...يعنى مالك ؟؟؟
وألا مش فاهم الدرس وهى بتسأل شو فى ؟ ...
ما تحدد لنا ياعمى اللى لا يسيئك ولا يغلبك لك ولايا ...
( ولايا = جمع ولية = وهى التى تولول على بعلها ) ...


----------



## SALVATION (6 مارس 2012)

حد يبلغ اندر تكر ان البنت اتجوزت خلاص​


----------



## be believer (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...
> ياعمنا هى قاعة دراسة والا زميلة عمل ؟؟؟
> *لأنها تفرق كتير قوى ..!!*
> فهمان عليا كييف والا مش فهمان ؟؟؟
> ...



يا عمي عبود ,
القصة و ما فيها , أنو هي البنت زميلتي بالجامعة ..
و هي التفت إلي وسألتني ( شو في ) لأنو الطلاب كانوا داخلين و خارجين , و الدكتور مجاش بعد !!
فكان وضع القاعة مكركب , عشان كدا سألتني ( شو في ) 
يعني ( إيه اللي بيحصل ) و يلي قصدتو هي أنو ( ليه وضع القاعة كدا ) ؟؟

فهمتني يا عم ولا أشرح أكتر :act19:


----------



## be believer (6 مارس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> حد يبلغ اندر تكر ان البنت اتجوزت خلاص​


هههههههههه
لا لا دا مستحيل !!





عشان الأندر موجود يا عمي :fun_lol:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> يا عمي عبود ,
> القصة و ما فيها , أنو هي البنت زميلتي بالجامعة ..
> و هي التفت إلي وسألتني ( شو في ) لأنو الطلاب كانوا داخلين و خارجين , و الدكتور مجاش بعد !!
> فكان وضع القاعة مكركب , عشان كدا سألتني ( شو في )
> ...


*نهااااااااااااااار اسود عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
*السؤال كان عشان القاعة كانت مكركبة ودوشة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وعمال أقولك خبرة ومش خبرة وأشرح لك ؟؟؟؟!!!!*
*ونسكافية ومعلقة سكر ورهان مع مينا ....*
*يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً ....**هههههههههههههههه*
*طيب انت ارتبكت بقى من الصوت العالى بتاع الطلاب ؟*
*والا أرتكبت عشان الدكتور مجاش المحاضرة ؟؟*
*والا أرتبكت عشان أكتشفت أنها زميلة ؟؟*


----------



## be believer (6 مارس 2012)

> *نهااااااااااااااار اسود عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *السؤال كان عشان القاعة كانت مكركبة ودوشة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وعمال أقولك خبرة ومش خبرة وأشرح لك ؟؟؟؟!!!!*
> *ونسكافية ومعلقة سكر ورهان مع مينا ....*
> *يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً ....**هههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههههه 




> *طيب انت ارتبكت بقى من الصوت العالى بتاع الطلاب ؟*


طبعا لا ..




> *والا أرتكبت عشان الدكتور مجاش المحاضرة ؟؟*


طبعا لا ..




> *والا أرتبكت عشان أكتشفت أنها زميلة ؟؟*


هو حد قلك عني أني مصاب ب " عمى الأجناس " مش بعرف ميز بين الذكور و 
الإناث D:
مش فاهم سؤالك دا !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

مش فاهم سؤالى لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*باقولك اية وجه الأرتباك بقى فى السؤال ده *
*( شو فى ؟)*
*أومال لو كانت قالت لك ( شو مالك ) كنت عملت اية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## be believer (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مش فاهم سؤالى لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *باقولك اية وجه الأرتباك بقى فى السؤال ده *
> *( شو فى ؟)*
> *أومال لو كانت قالت لك ( شو مالك ) كنت عملت اية ؟؟؟؟؟*


يا عم عبود ,
الارتباك مش بسبب السؤال بل الارتباك بسبب سائل السؤال 
.. يعني السؤال دا كان بمثابة " صدمة إيجابية " أو " مفاجأة " لي لأني مكنتش متوقع خالص أن فتاة مش بعرفها تسألني سؤال !!
فهمتني بقى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> .. يعني السؤال دا كان بمثابة " صدمة إيجابية " أو " مفاجأة " لي لأني مكنتش متوقع خالص أن فتاة مش بعرفها تسألني سؤال !!
> فهمتني بقى ؟


*آهاااااااااااااااااااااه*
*فهمت كدة ...*
*بس دة سؤال عادى من أى زميلة لزميل يعنى وجدته أمامها !!*
*هو يعنى ( والكدب خيبة ) ...أنا عن نفسى بارتبك أمام اللهجة الشامية الحريمى ...*
*يعنى لو سمعت (شو) ( هيك) (منشوف) (أيون) بالشامية*
*تلاقى عمك عبود داب زى الحلاوة السمسية ...*
*فده شعور طبيعى ...مش تقلق يعنى ...عااادى بتحصل للى أكبر منك .... *


----------



## be believer (6 مارس 2012)

> *بس دة سؤال عادى من أى زميلة لزميل يعنى وجدته أمامها !!*


أيوا , كدا معاك حق ,بس المشكلة هنا أني أنا مكنتش جالس بجوارها خالص!
على كل حال , قصة وعدت ..
بتصير بأحسن العائلات


----------

